
Study: More Problematic Use Observed After Marijuana Legalization - cdepman
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapsychiatry/article-abstract/2755276
======
ddingus
They should have asked whether the current state of legalization affects their
willingness to report when compared with pre legalization.

